# my food preps. need more ideas



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

So here is what Im doing for food. Ive put oatmeal,pinto beans, pasta in 5 gallon buckets sealed in mylar bags. I got a few mountain house #10 cans like lasagna, beef stew. Im collectiong seasoning to store salt, pepper, sugar,paprika.... Can goods from the store like chilli and vegs. Since I live in a duplex Im working on a bucket garden and trying to get a house so I can have food bearing trees and a real garden. I just got a dehydrator and will be doing fruits.


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Eat the oatmeal. I goes rancid in about a year, even oat groats, unless they are the ones with the hulls on for livestock. (We can't eat the hulls.)

Mostly, though, what you have sounds good. Just remember to focus on stocking what you eat, eat what you stock and rotate in new supplies constantly.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*BEST sticky on the forum*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/shelf-life-various-food-items-not-cans-2588/

the only thing I don't agree with is the flour shelf life, I've been baking all week with 5-year-old flour... :dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And I'm using 2 year old oatmeal; quick oats. :dunno:


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

Most of that list is good, but *most* seeds will not save 10-15 years; some will same longer. Barley and oats have _about _a year of shelf life, which can be extended by keeping in an oxygen-free environment in a cool dark place, but not to the 30 years I see quoted from time to time, usually by people trying to sell you storage supplies.

Rancid doesn't necessarily mean it smells or tastes really bad, although sometimes it does. A rancid grain just kinda tastes... off, and slightly bitter. You can still eat them for calories, but they lose much of their nutritional value and become anti-anti-oxidants, which isn't good for your body.


----------

